# Need a UPS that can supply upto 500W



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi guys,

I recently installed a MSI Geforce 560Ti TwinFrozr-II card. My rig uses a Corsair VX450W as the PSU. Now, when I'm doing some intensive gaming and the GPU gets worked up , my UPS starts beeping like crazy! Alt-Tabbing back to the desktop slows down the GPU and the UPS stops beeping.

Apparently, my UPS (an APC 650VA) can only provide upto 390W. With this new GPU , my PSU is consuming more than that.

*Can anyone recommend a good UPS that can provide upto 500w?*

-Thanks in advance


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 5, 2011)

you need a APC 800Va or Numeric 1Kva UPS. total power draw is close to 400W. & i guess the UPS is old.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 5, 2011)

APC 800 Va should serve all your needs


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2011)

I would suggest Numeric 800VA


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2011)

^^ what's the price of a Numeric 800VA ??


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 6, 2011)

around 2.5 k I think


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestions.

@thetechfreak

Just 2.5k? An APC 800VA costs around 5000 Rs. here in Chennai but I have no info regarding the Numeric. Does anyone know where I can get a Numeric 800VA in Chennai?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2011)

^^ You have to ask the dealers for this company. AFAIK this is one of the best company for UPS.


----------



## topgear (Mar 7, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> around 2.5 k I think



thanks for the info.


----------



## d3p (Mar 7, 2011)

any comments about Microtek 1KVA, comes pretty cheap 3.2k


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 7, 2011)

> any comments about Microtek 1KVA, comes pretty cheap 3.





I think its an Inverter. Brands like APC and Numeric are byfar the best for PC back up power


----------



## d3p (Mar 7, 2011)

Nope they manufacture inverters as well as UPS from Long time back. I know APC is the best, but just wanted to know any other comments on this.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 7, 2011)

> I know APC is the best, but
> just wanted to know any other
> comments on this.



They are good in inverter. Don't know about UPS.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 7, 2011)

Just enquired about the Numeric 1kVA UPS , price is Rs. 3250 . Now, I'm totally confused as to whether to go for the more expensively priced APC 800 VA (Rs.5000) or the Numeric 1kVA.

I can get the APC easily , but the Numeric will need a little shop hunting  and I don't really have much time to go out. I prefer to order online but haven't found any online stores selling Numerics yet.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 7, 2011)

> APC 800 VA (Rs.5000)




WHAAAAt!?

The price should be more like Rs.2500


----------



## asingh (Mar 7, 2011)

^^
Get the APC, and get one >=800 VA. It is a no-nonsense brand and reliable.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 7, 2011)

@asingh

what do you think about the prices? Arent the prices the OP said too high for APC?

@OP where did you go to buy? Are you willing to buy online? Need few reccomendations of sites?


----------



## asingh (Mar 7, 2011)

Mmm...5K is too much it seems. Could easily manage a 1.1K VA in that. APC. He should ask prices at other places too.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 8, 2011)

I found the 800VA at TheItDepot , here's the link :

Theitdepot - APC Back UPS 800 (BR800-IN)

Yes, I know that 5000 is a steep price. Please check the above link and let me know if they're scamming people with those rates.


@theTechFreak

I already mentioned in a previous post that I was willing to buy online. If you would please suggest some sites, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 8, 2011)

Give me some time, there is a thread somewhere. Old one. Will put link here.


----------



## topgear (Mar 9, 2011)

^^ are you talking about this thread :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technology-news/136217-best-trusted-online-websites.html


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 9, 2011)

@topgear

Thanks! I searched lot but didnt find it. 
Thanks again for finding it for me.

@tachayon1986

go through the link that topgear has posted

---------- Post added at 09:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 AM ----------

here are few sites to keep you busy(I am copy pasting from asingh's post)

PrimeABGB
SMC
Theitwarez
Intencity
Flipkart (has IT products)
ITDepot
Deltapage
EBay


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 9, 2011)

Heh..ITDEPOT is where I found that overpriced APC 800 VA (Rs.5000) , I posted the link above too. 

But, thank you all for the the links. I'll see if they have reasonable prices.


EDIT : This is weird , I found a 1100VA APC UPS at PrimeABGB and it's priced CHEAPER than the APC 800VA. In fact, the price of this 800VA is almost equal to the one at TheITDepot.com

Have a look:

APC 800 VA

*www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=s...tegory_id=266&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53

APC 1100VA

*www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=s...tegory_id=266&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53

Hope someone can explain the price difference to me


----------



## asingh (Mar 9, 2011)

Getting a UPS is best from a brick-and-mortar. Shipping will cost a bomb, cause it is so heavy. Is there not some Ritchie Street in Chennia for all this..?


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 9, 2011)

asingh said:


> Getting a UPS is best from a brick-and-mortar. Shipping will cost a bomb, cause it is so heavy. Is there not some Ritchie Street in Chennia for all this..?



You are correct, there is a Ritchie Street; but I'm too lazy to go get it. It's a fairly long drive. 

I guess I have no choice but to go there this weekend. Thanks all for your suggestions.


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Mar 9, 2011)

i know this would mean intruding some one else's post but instead of creating post i thought i would use this as my query

Can i use APC800 VA for my configuration??? pls help ...
my UPS switches off directly if i am playing games when electricity goes but usually stays for 2min if i am not playing any games
also forgot to mention that i have 1 - 80mm fan , 1 - 120mm fan and 1 - 120mm led fan


----------



## WarrenG (Mar 9, 2011)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Heh..ITDEPOT is where I found that overpriced APC 800 VA (Rs.5000) , I posted the link above too.
> 
> But, thank you all for the the links. I'll see if they have reasonable prices.
> 
> ...



yes someone please explain this ... is it an older model ? or maybe it is without a battery ?? What is the difference ?


----------



## topgear (Mar 10, 2011)

^^ seems like they have not updated the price on website but you can call them to get the correct price.



thetechfreak said:


> @topgear
> Thanks! I searched lot but didnt find it.
> Thanks again for finding it for me.



you're welcome 



jerrin_ss5 said:


> i know this would mean intruding some one else's post but instead of creating post i thought i would use this as my query
> 
> Can i use APC800 VA for my configuration??? pls help ...
> my UPS switches off directly if i am playing games when electricity goes but usually stays for 2min if i am not playing any games
> also forgot to mention that i have 1 - 80mm fan , 1 - 120mm fan and 1 - 120mm led fan



for your rig even a 600/650VA APC UPS will do but if you need prolonged period of backup time and some future upgrade plan get APC 800VA.


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Mar 10, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^
> for your rig even a 600/650VA APC UPS will do but if you need prolonged period of backup time and some future upgrade plan get APC 800VA.



Hey i guess my UPS is of 600VA(Powersafe) but it does'nt support my rig during load that is while playing games.Is there some problem with my UPS? pls help....


----------



## WarrenG (Mar 10, 2011)

@topgear - thanks, I inquired in some of the local shops (Mumbai not Lamington rd.) and they said the APC 800VA would cost around 5k. 
So does that mean that the 1100VA model should cost more ?
Or could it be that the 1100VA is an older model or it dosent have some feature that the 800VA has ?


----------



## aby geek (Mar 11, 2011)

yes 1100va is an old model with lots of flaws its avbl in np for 5400.

800va is actually a small home ups.

i am not sure if the 800 va will provide 500w , usually 1000va ups provide arnd 600w, so try getting a numeric 1000va. should cost you in the region of 3600.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 11, 2011)

yeah here in delhi also APC 800VA is of 4.6k

obviously 1100VA will cost more as this would give more power back up


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 11, 2011)

Well I had the same problem of OP after I've installed my 560 too , but mine doesn't beep when the Power is on, but if a power cut happens it just go dead, even it doesn't wait for my inverter to switch it's mode , but after seeing the Prices or I should say High Prices of those 800VA/1KVA UPS I am 'ed


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2011)

jerrin_ss5 said:


> Hey i guess my UPS is of 600VA(Powersafe) but it does'nt support my rig during load that is while playing games.Is there some problem with my UPS? pls help....



how old it is ?



WarrenG said:


> @topgear - thanks, I inquired in some of the local shops (Mumbai not Lamington rd.) and they said the APC 800VA would cost around 5k.
> So does that mean that the 1100VA model should cost more ?
> Or could it be that the 1100VA is an older model or it dosent have some feature that the 800VA has ?



the price of new APC 800VA ups has hiked and indeed the 1100VA is an old model.


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Mar 11, 2011)

topgear said:


> how old it is ?
> 
> 
> 
> .



abt 5-6 yrs now !!!


----------



## topgear (Mar 12, 2011)

^^ get a new UPS.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, I ended up getting the APC 1100VA for around Rs. 4800. There was a Microtek 1kVA too for around 3000 , but I don't trust it.  Working fine so far , those horrible beeps are gone.

Time to try Dragon Age 2


----------



## chris (Mar 15, 2011)

How much backup time you get ? 

After my PC change, my UPS only giving me 6 Minutes of back. I used to get  45 minutes on old Core2Duo E4500. So looking to buy a new UPS.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 15, 2011)

chris said:


> How much backup time you get ?
> 
> After my PC change, my UPS only giving me 6 Minutes of back. I used to get  45 minutes on old Core2Duo E4500. So looking to buy a new UPS.



The backup time depends on how much power your PC , Monitor and external peripherals are consuming. Extra hard drives, graphics cards and other PCI cards will all add to the consumption.

You say you got 45 mins of backup for the old PC? What UPS do you have? Also, what's your new PC's configuration?

My UPS can give me around 7-8 mins of backup. It's because my PC consumes 400W+ and that's quite a lot. Check my configuration in my signature.


----------



## chris (Mar 15, 2011)

My current UPS is

Elent UPS 550E

First model on web site

Offline UPS Manufacturer, Offline UPS Systems, Offline UPS Power Supply, Indian Offline UPS Exporter, Offline UPS Distributor, Offline UPS Supplier, Offline UPS Power Supply Manufacturer

It use Exide 6 EL 40 AH (12V, 40ah) Battery.

My new configuration in in my signature



> Intel Core i7 950 Processor
> Corsair DDR-III Memory 2GB With Heat Sink- Model CMX2GX3M1A1333C9 * 3 = 6 GB
> Asus X58 Chipset Intel Motherboard X58 Sabertooth
> SAPPHIRE HD 5670 512MB GDDR5 PCIE VGA
> ...



It used 650 Watts SMPS. Still my old UPS with 550 VA is handing with out any problem other than backup time is only 6 minutes.

I like to get some 20 minutes of backup.


----------

